# OptiNET  Optinet

## Jostik

, ,   DC++  OptiNet!!

----------


## estrangeiro

, ...

----------


## Jostik

> , ...

    ,   .

----------


## estrangeiro

,.     ,  :** -  ? "  ,       "-     .      , ,    ...
       ?       .

----------


## Jostik

,  .      .   ,    .  !!

----------


## estrangeiro

(      ),    ,    . ** -    ?   .  ?  OptiNet?     OptiNet     ?         OptiNet   (      .  OptiNet   ),  .    .
..       Skype,   poltava2350(  )    ,

----------


## Jostik

,     OptiNet.      OptiNet,        - SkyHome,    .

----------


## estrangeiro

,    .http://kremenchug.com.ua/contact_1.html-    ,      .   ,    
 , ,     :         ().   "",          .      (      ).          ()-    +   (,,....),   ,     -   .
      (    ),  OptiNet   .        ( ).
..     ?       ,      . ICQ- ,Skype-,,,    .
...   ,    ,      ...

----------


## Jostik

,   .    ,     .

----------

